# Schuhe freistellen



## soulguerillo (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will für einen Freund für seinen Online-Shop Schuhe freistellen.
Bei Wanderschuhe, die komplett dunkel sind haut es mit dem Zauberstab bzw. mit extrahieren super hin, aber bei Laufschuhen und Chucks verzweifel ich komplett. Das Problem ist, dass der Hintergrund sehr hell ist (dunkles Weiss). Sobald ich dann auch bei den Schuhen einen Weissanteil habe, bekomm ich es nicht mehr hin...
Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ich bin leider kein Photoshop Profi...
DANKESCHÖN

P.S. Ich habe die Suchfunktion nun ein paar Mal durch, kann aber wirklich nichts finden, was mich weiterbringt...


----------



## akrite (21. Februar 2010)

...ich wage es kaum zu sagen, es gibt zum Freistellen auch noch andere Werkzeuge als den Zauberstab(für Faule oder Grobmotoriker), wie zum Beispiel das Lasso oder komfortabler das magn. Lasso !


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit über Farbkanäle, Zeichenstift etc. freizustellen.
Sind das dann Feinmotoriker ? 

Alex


----------



## Lucidity (6. März 2010)

Kopier die Ebene mit den Schuhen drauf und verändere den Kontrast, etc. so, dass sich die Schuhe besser vom Hintergrund abheben.


----------



## Fuu (26. März 2010)

Benutz das Zeichnstift-Werkzeug und erstell ein Pfad um die Schuhe.

Klicke bei Ebenen auf den Tabulator "Pfade" und dann unten auf den gepunkteten Ring -dann hast du eine Auswahl

Gehe zurück auf den Ebenen Tab, versichere dich das du nicht auf der Hintergrundebene arbeitest (wenn doch, wandle die Ebene um)

Kehre die Auswahl um (umschalt+str+i) und klicke entf

Voila
 perfekt freigestellt, egal welche Farben das Bild hat.


----------



## roundaboutmedia (26. März 2010)

Ich rat dir das ganze mit Pfaden freizustellen (Zeichenstift Strg+P), wenn du das gemacht hast ist es sauber freigestellt und du wirst das nächste mal vor dem fotografieren daran denken es gleich auf einem anderen Hintergrund zu fotografieren. (lass dir das von einem sagen der diesen Fehler in seiner Fotografenausbildung auch gemacht hat)
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sturmrider (27. März 2010)

Also die Suche ergibt doch ziemlich viele sehr gute Tutorials  ich kann dir für euer Vorhaben den Extrahierenflter nahe legen.Damit solltet ihr sehr schnell akzeptable Ergebnisse erzielen können.Am besten Googlest du mal nach dem Filter bzw. Werkzeug (in der aktuellen PS-Version musst du es nachträglich dazu installieren)


----------

